# Gold Extraction From Copper,silver ore



## Ghufran Nawaz (Aug 8, 2012)

I have searched the internet and I came to know a lot about Aqua Regia Method and few steps on how to refine gold dust from Ore. But the steps and the vocabulary is too difficult for me to understand. 'I'm familiar with Acid names. But all I would like to learn is or get a detailed, simple, easy and best procedure to refine Gold Dust to get 99.99% gold. I will be experimenting with small quantity at of office lab so that I get to know how it is done and practice to get better results. Please Experts, I will be highly grateful to you if can help me and tell me in simple words, step by step procedure to get 99.9% purity.

Regards

Ghufran Nawaz


----------



## publius (Aug 8, 2012)

One should not double post.


----------



## Ghufran Nawaz (Aug 15, 2012)

Plz help needed everyone


----------



## Ghufran Nawaz (Aug 15, 2012)

publius said:


> One should not double post.


My mistake


----------



## 4nines (Aug 15, 2012)

Ghufran Nawaz said:


> publius said:
> 
> 
> > One should not double post.
> ...


read hoke


----------



## Ghufran Nawaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Thx a lot


----------



## galenrog (Aug 25, 2012)

Extraction of gold from ore revolves around smelting, not refining. I suggest joining the mining and prospecting forums to learn smelting or leaching techniques. Once you have made a good product from ore, then you can refine it to a pure metal.


----------



## butcher (Aug 25, 2012)

If this is fine free gold grains or nuggets then it can be acid refined, using what you learn in Hokes book.
If it is invisible gold locked up in ore then the gold will need recovering before you can refine it.


----------



## jurekk12 (Aug 26, 2012)

which ore copper do you have ? wich ore silver do you have ???

best regard's

jurek


----------



## Ghufran Nawaz (Aug 27, 2012)

galenrog

Thanks a lot Mr galenrog for a such positive response.


----------



## Ghufran Nawaz (Aug 27, 2012)

butcher

Thanks mr butcher and all members, Yes Gold is visible in Ore , i have study the Hokes book but he didn't explain how to refine gold from Ore. As my Sample containing 4.5% oF gold and other metals such as Copper and Silver as well. Iam a basically Gold Smith and i have performed some experiment regarding extraction of Gold but I failed.so kindly suggest me some books or articles or some video should b very helpful for me or complete procedure of extraction of Gold from ore.Iam uploading the Sample picture please advised me.


----------



## Ghufran Nawaz (Aug 27, 2012)

jurekk12


hi Mr jurek i just uploaded the sample of Gold ore that contain copper and silver and other metals too.kindly suggest me a procedure of extraction of gold out of it.Thanks a lot.


----------



## galenrog (Aug 27, 2012)

There is usually more than one way to approach the processing of free milling gold from host rock. One problem that will be encountered regardless of how large and visible the gold is to extract it from the host rock in an economical fashion. For the home gamer, small processor, and the large operator, crushing the ore is the first step after identifying the type of ore and wether it holds more than just the visible gold.

After crushing to a size appropriate to your operation, you will then need to concentrate the ore. For the home gamer this will nearly always be a gravity method. My concentrators all use water as media to separate denser material by specific gravity. I further concentrate at home, then use a commercially available flux and fire in the smelter. Different ores require different flux mixes.

The resulting gold button will not be pure and will require further refining.


----------



## qst42know (Aug 27, 2012)

Anyone know what ore type that is?

Is it magnetic?


----------



## butcher (Aug 28, 2012)

First you should have some assay's done on the ore from your mine, take samples from several areas, not just where it seems to have more gold content, you will be mining a wide range of material when you mine, and you need to determine if the project would be profitable.

I would gind the ore to powder (ball mill, stamp mill jaw crusher, cone mill, stamp mill or similar can be used, roast the ore, concentrate the heavy material with gravity seperation (to concentrate the free gold).

During the roasting process see if you smell sulfur dioxide, giving you a clue of a sulfide ore, (caution do not breath fumes), sulfide ore is very common in ore, acid or flame tests can help you determine what type of ore you have (sulfide, telluride, carbonate, and so on), these tests can also help you determine what other metals may be involved, sometimes a mine would be best mined for copper and the gold would just be icing on the cake.

The free gold recovered could be smelted or acid treated (you could test both methods to see which was better for your material.

The gangue ore should also be assayed to see if it would contain enough value to treat, sulfide ore froth floatation works to seperate valueable material from the bulk of the gangue, this then could be treated and leached.

C.W. Ammens book is a good book for mining.

An option to consider is to mine the material have assay's done and sell the ore, this could be done after you removed the free gold, if the ore was rich enough to make this profitable.

Or get good assay of the claim, drilling several locations, and sell the claim.

to mine this ore from the questions your asking you would have a lot of learning to do, it would also cost a lot of money work and time (learning and mistakes can cost you a lot of money), finding a rock with gold is just the first step, of a hundred mile journey, you need a good map to take the journey, without this map you could end up lost real quick, if you have found a rich mine, consider hireing a good mining engineer to help you, decide how to proceed.

remember just because it looks like gold does not mean it is gold, could be pyrite.


----------



## geonorts (Aug 29, 2012)

That looks a bit like iron ore (banded iron formation) and also looks a bit like tigers eye or if not I'm a bit concerned the golden stuff looks like it could be asbestiform. BIF can contain gold


----------



## Ghufran Nawaz (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi every one as i told you before i have test a number of samples of this ore and all of the test showing 4.5% of gold in it. 
i have studies the james parker book "The cyanidation process of gold ore" and iam thinking to test cyanidation process but i dont have idea about how much potassium cyanide will be used for 1kg of ore sample? can any one suggest me plz?
or any one who can tell me in detail process of cyanidation process?


----------



## geonorts (Sep 6, 2012)

Look up tiger iron or tigers eye, that is the rock in your photo. I'm not saying it doesn't contain 4.5% gold but very doubtful it does if it did normally at such high levels you would be able to see visible gold


----------



## DarkspARCS (Mar 23, 2016)

geonorts said:


> Look up tiger iron or tigers eye, that is the rock in your photo. I'm not saying it doesn't contain 4.5% gold but very doubtful it does if it did normally at such high levels you would be able to see visible gold



I'm in agreement with geonorts on this one...

Interesting thing about tigeriron is that it may possess a high grade value on PMs as well as PGMs. I'd get an assay...

ALSO...

That tiger iron may actually be a sinter formation of a rich PM deposition directly underneath the vein lode... I'd decipher the layering deposition and review the rock directly linked to that vein as it may possess a very high grade PM/ PGM ore


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 23, 2016)

4.5% seems awfully lot, it is looking like unreal number. I do not know if I do have this right but ore containing 45 kilograms of gold in 1 ton it sure do look too much to me.


----------



## solarsmith (Mar 23, 2016)

Was that 4.5% result the test of a xrf or a fire assay? thats 90 lbs of gold per ton! or 1440 oz per ton! Only one test is reliable for telling you how much gold is in your ore. It is a fire assay . if some one told you your ore was 4.5% then sell him some at 80% of the value that he claims is in it. see how fast he comes up with a reason he does not want it. or see how fast he gets a fire assay on it. In every lb of ore you should have over a half oz of gold . If you like you could send me 20 lbs and I will get a fire assay done then return the gold bead to you 99.9 pure minus 30% of the gold . You get 7 oz of gold based on your numbers just for the cost of shipping me 20 lbs. good luck. note to the regular fans. if he ships 20 lbs to me what will I rely do? I will crush it all., ball mill it all. then mix it all so its homogeneous. 
then take a 1 lb sample to a lab that does fire assays and keep the resulting bead. will it be over a half oz! if it is I will quickly make a deal to get all of the ore this guy has. and we both do very well. there are so many gold scams out there that no one will pay for gold ore any more. they will pay you for the gold they can recover from it minus a commission. for instance go to a pawn shop and tell them you have gold spoons and a test told you they are 4.5 % gold. how much money is the pawn shop going to give you? and if you show them a picture of gold spoons think they will give you more money? Not a chance! they will want to see them and do a test on them to see what the real gold content is. They will not do an xrf test to determine the gold content!
then they will pay you based on how much gold is in the spoons minus the commission. all gold deals are scams until proven other wise . any one ever hear about the guys putting gold salts on the tools of the guys that came to test there gold claim for a potential mine? Every place they took samples from showed a good gold content!
and they were doing fire assays on all of the samples. Note to mine buyers bring your own tools! Bryan in Denver Colorado


----------



## g_axelsson (Mar 23, 2016)

You won't get any answers, the original poster was last seen three years ago.

Göran


----------



## Reno Chris (Mar 24, 2016)

We do get posts more or less like this from time to time. There is not one universal simple and easy, non-toxic, cheap, low cost method to process all gold ores. Its just not that easy, and cyanide is the closest we have to a "universal" method, and its not simple or non-toxic. I am guessing the OP was confusing percent and PPM. I could easily believe the ore was 4.5 PPM - but we'll never know.


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 24, 2016)

If it was 4.5% then I suspect he is well settled in Bahamas at this moment sipping cocktails. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------

